# Electrical tape to finish bar wrap?



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

I am getting ready to remove the rear brake on my Langster and reroute the front cable. The current tape is new, but the black tape used by the LBS to finish the wrap at the stem is slipping, leaving a sticky bit. I am wondering, do I just get regular electrical tape to finish off my wrap job, and there is a technique to avoid this? Or is there a better answer than electrical tape? I had thought about getting some black cloth bar tape. More expensive, but not a big deal, and I would have plenty left over for other projects.
Comments?

Gordon


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Electrical tape is fine. Stretch it a little when applying so it lies flat.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

I use electrical tape... get the thicker kind that stretches flat...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Rear brakes*

I don't know much of anything about anything. But I know I like my rear brake. Why are you taking it off?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Argentius said:


> I don't know much of anything about anything. But I know I like my rear brake. Why are you taking it off?


He's riding a Langster, so the rear brake issue has to be looked at from a fixed bike matter.

Some fixie riders feel a rear brake is not necessary since a rider can use his/her legs to slow the rear and the front caliper only since it provides the marjority of stopping power anyways.

Personally, I prefer a rear brake just to have the option of giving my knees a break. A rear brake is nice for long downhills too. I was thinking about rigging a drag brake for the rear that's controlled by an old thumbie shifter that I can mount on the stem. I never got around to it though.


----------



## P-Quoddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Cerddwyr said:


> I am getting ready to remove the rear brake on my Langster and reroute the front cable. The current tape is new, but the black tape used by the LBS to finish the wrap at the stem is slipping, leaving a sticky bit. I am wondering, do I just get regular electrical tape to finish off my wrap job, and there is a technique to avoid this? Or is there a better answer than electrical tape? I had thought about getting some black cloth bar tape. More expensive, but not a big deal, and I would have plenty left over for other projects.
> Comments?
> 
> Gordon


If you can find black cloth tape, go for it. If find that electrical tape doesn't hold, especially of you stretch it while you wind it. It just tries to unwind, leaving a sticky trail on itself.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Careful Finish*



Cerddwyr said:


> ...but the black tape used by the LBS to finish the wrap at the stem is slipping, leaving a sticky bit. I am wondering, do I just get regular electrical tape to finish off my wrap job, and there is a technique to avoid this?...


Regular electrical tape works great. The trick is in how you finish the wrap. A couple of wraps around the bar pulling tight to hold the handlebar tape in place. Then as you finish make the final wrap looser, i.e. gripping tight, not stretching tight. Use scissors to cut the electrical tape rather than stretching it until it breaks. Make the cut so the end of the wrap is on the bottom of the bar.

When the final wrap of the tape gets stretched and then stuck down it slowly pulls back to its original length, leaving that sticky residue.

If you want the fancy finish tape that comes with your bar tape you can make an initial wrap with electrical tape and then apply the fancy finish tape over the top.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Keep your thumbs off the sticky side of the electrical tape.*



P-Quoddy said:


> If you can find black cloth tape, go for it. If find that electrical tape doesn't hold, especially of you stretch it while you wind it. It just tries to unwind, leaving a sticky trail on itself.


I find thumbprints really hurt the sticking power. I also find that if I stretch the tape too much it starts to come off. 

If this is a really big problem, try putting two sided tape under the handle bar tape for the last inch or two and trim the handlebar tape neatly.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Cloth tape? I'll have to try that! 

Where can I get bar wrap patience? Mine usually look like an old mummy.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

Check the Park Tool site for tips (including the use of electrical tape).

Electrical tape comes in many colors (if you care) and qualities. 3M makes good stuff that doesn't leave the sticky residue if you put it on wrong.


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

*Sealing electrical tape...*

Electrical tape is designed to be heat sealed. Heat the end of a paper clip or metal screwdriver with a flame (hold it with a pliers for safety). When hot, touch it to the CUT END of the tape and the tape layer directly beneath it. This burning effect melds the two and effectively seals the tape.I learned this from an electrician who was doing this in my attic. I've never had a bar unwrap and I've had to use a lot less elecrical tape.

Stretching the tape excessively is NOT a good idea. It is designed with some elastic recoil. So, when stretched, it tends to revert to its pre-stretched length, which causes unraveling.

Seal it as I mentioned and you'll be happy. It is not a cosmetic problem as black is ugly anyway, and this method leaves no burn marks whatsoever. If it burns too much, just do it again more carefully for the cost of the strip of tape (around 1 cent).


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I ride a fixie too, though I'm new at it. Maybe it's different if you life in a "vertically challenged" area, but for me it'd be pretty sketchy without one to help stabilize me on braking from speed downhill, especially in traffic.

Plus I think my brakes are pretty (thanks, Dean.)! I'm all for the 'symmetry' of two levers on the front and stuff.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

The heat seal is a great tip.

Just one note. If you care about aesthetics, end the tape and seal it on the bottom side of your bars so you don't see the heat seal.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Argentius said:


> Yeah, I ride a fixie too, though I'm new at it. Maybe it's different if you life in a "vertically challenged" area, but for me it'd be pretty sketchy without one to help stabilize me on braking from speed downhill, especially in traffic...


Descending on a front brake only fixie is sketchy, and I've ridden fixie on an off over the years to be experienced but still find it raisings my blood pressure 

This thread has made me want to rig up my drag brake idea.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

*Has anyone tried this?*

In my messing around with electronics I've noticed that heat shrink tubing covers a multitude of sins. From looking through catalogs I have found it is possible to get heat shrink in diameters greater than 1" - it seems like this would be nice to use for a neat, non-gummy termination to a handlebar wrap. Of course, you would need to put a couple short lengths on the bars prior to mounting the brake levers. I would try it but haven't found a convenient source for small quantities of the large diameter tubing.


----------



## alibi (Feb 11, 2004)

*Wanna try it?*

I've thought about doing that too. I was going to check it out on my next rewrap, but that's not happening soon. Only drawback I could think of was the sort of rough edges the shrink wrap would leave; could be a little irritating.

Anyway, if you want to test it, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some. I've got some left from a light battery building project that I'm pretty sure shrinks down to 1". It's kind of clear/translucent like.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*Electrical tape is fine*



Cerddwyr said:


> Iis there a better answer than electrical tape? I had thought about getting some black cloth bar tape. More expensive, but not a big deal, and I would have plenty left over for other projects.
> Comments?
> Gordon


and you can get various colors in the PAINT Depts for accenting various bar-tapes...and it comes in the cloth style too. Not expensive and is available in 1/2" & 1" widths


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Drag brake idea?


----------



## Crankist (Feb 3, 2004)

alibi said:


> Only drawback I could think of was the sort of rough edges the shrink wrap would leave; could be a little irritating.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well that, and having to remove the brifters to load the the shrink tube section.


----------



## P-Quoddy (Oct 25, 2004)

rusa1586 said:


> I find thumbprints really hurt the sticking power. I also find that if I stretch the tape too much it starts to come off.
> 
> If this is a really big problem, try putting two sided tape under the handle bar tape for the last inch or two and trim the handlebar tape neatly.


Actually, one good use for electrical tape is for under handlebar tape. 
To start, I wrap electrical tape, sticky side OUT, in a very widely spaced layer. I then apply the bar tape over this. The bar tape won't slip or wrinkle. The negative is that after a couple rides, it's really fused to the tape,so when you unwrap it, it tears and sticks to itself. You can't reuse the tape.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cerddwyr said:


> I am getting ready to remove the rear brake on my Langster and reroute the front cable. The current tape is new, but the black tape used by the LBS to finish the wrap at the stem is slipping, leaving a sticky bit. I am wondering, do I just get regular electrical tape to finish off my wrap job, and there is a technique to avoid this? Or is there a better answer than electrical tape? I had thought about getting some black cloth bar tape. More expensive, but not a big deal, and I would have plenty left over for other projects.
> Comments?
> 
> Gordon


I use electrical tape on all my bikes. Even if I want to finish the wrap with Cinelli tape for aesthetic reasons, I still use electrical tape underneath. Cinelli tape with red/blue,yellow or white electrical tape underneath looks very nice...The electrical tape is just a little wider than the Cinelli tape so it looks very cool...


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*cotton electrical tape*



P-Quoddy said:


> Actually, one good use for electrical tape is for under handlebar tape.
> To start, I wrap electrical tape, sticky side OUT,
> 
> I do the same thing with cotton, two sided electrical tape like we used on bats and hockey sticks when I was a kid. I find cotton handle bar tape the easiest to hold onto and it keeps the edges from curling up.


----------



## Silver-Back (Aug 3, 2009)

*Hockey Tape Consideration*

Electrical tape is fine for a glossy, clean finish. However, I have found 'hockey tape' works great! It is a cloth, very water resistant tape used on grips/butts of hockey sticks. It is a clean way to finish your handle bar tape and performs very well in hot and wet road conditions. As it is cloth, it also has a good grip texture and never gets gooey', like electrical tape.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Cerddwyr said:


> I am getting ready to remove the rear brake on my Langster and reroute the front cable. The current tape is new, but the black tape used by the LBS to finish the wrap at the stem is slipping, leaving a sticky bit. I am wondering, do I just get regular electrical tape to finish off my wrap job, and there is a technique to avoid this? Or is there a better answer than electrical tape? I had thought about getting some black cloth bar tape. More expensive, but not a big deal, and I would have plenty left over for other projects.
> Comments?
> 
> Gordon


hemp?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

jmoryl said:


> In my messing around with electronics I've noticed that heat shrink tubing covers a multitude of sins. From looking through catalogs I have found it is possible to get heat shrink in diameters greater than 1" - it seems like this would be nice to use for a neat, non-gummy termination to a handlebar wrap. Of course, you would need to put a couple short lengths on the bars prior to mounting the brake levers. I would try it *but haven't found a convenient source for small quantities of the large diameter tubing*.



Sometimes the most obvious: http://www.heatshrink.com


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I just wrapped a set of bars and used 3M Super88 electrical tape. It's thick and stretches well and leaves no residue. Super33+ is also good stuff; it's a little thinner than Super88 I think.

Another good solution might be self-fusing/self-amalgamating/self-vulcanizing tape.

Asad


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Absolutely. Electrical tape works great.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Finish the end of your wrap with black electrical tape and then trim it with thin width colored electrical tape. In my case my son is a Marine and I use these colors to honor him. Tough kid!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

DaveT said:


> Finish the end of your wrap with black electrical tape and then trim it with thin width colored electrical tape....


What you are likely using is a Scotch (3M) decorative tape. It is a plastic tape that most of us would call "electrical tape" but really it isn't.

It works great because it doesn't stretch. 

That's all I use. I cut the end and make sure to NOT stretch it when finishing the end.

Problem is that I've only been able to find colors like green, white, blue and yellow. Black is impossible to find.

Typical electrial tape stretches too much and as one poster already said, when it gets hot, it comes loose and leaves sticky on your tape.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I always use electrical tape, and yes, it does leave some sticky residu as it "recoils" a bit. To eliminate this, simply clean the sticky stuff off with mineral spirits or WD-40 after a week or so, after the tape has had a chance to move a bit. That should take care of most of it, perhaps you may have to re-clean it after a few months


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Why not just wrap the tape without electrical tape at all. I never use it.All I do is wrap my bar tape extremely tight and finish as the bottom of the bar and tuck it inside:
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff305/curty42082/?action=view&current=bars2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff305/curty42082/bars2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The key is to use the correct type of electrical tape. I use the Scotch Super 88. Have not yet had one tape job come undone yet. Even use it on mine.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Electrical tape.....3M vinyl. It is what has been used forever by pro mechanics and works great. As indicated, it comes in all colors.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Cerddwyr said:


> I am getting ready to remove the rear brake on my Langster and reroute the front cable. The current tape is new, but the black tape used by the LBS to finish the wrap at the stem is slipping, leaving a sticky bit. I am wondering, do I just get regular electrical tape to finish off my wrap job, and there is a technique to avoid this? Or is there a better answer than electrical tape? I had thought about getting some black cloth bar tape. More expensive, but not a big deal, and I would have plenty left over for other projects.
> Comments?
> 
> Gordon


By far the best tape for the cork tape ends is rigging tape that can be found at any marine store that caters to sailors. The adhesive is activated by stretching the tape and it will not come off once stretched and applied. You can only get it in white and black.


----------



## deionychus (May 10, 2006)

Fusion tape works great for me.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Conventional wisdom is that wrapping from the stem to the end of the bar makes the tape edge face the wrong direction, especially on the tops. Your hand pressure is supposed to cause the tape to slip and gap or the edges to curl or fray. This may be true with tape that doesn't have an adhesive strip on the underside. I have half my bikes wrapped one way and half the other (4 total) and have done it both ways for decades. I use Deda bar tape and it has an adhesive strip. I've never had a problem with either way of wrapping. It's all good. One advantage to wrapping from the stem to the end of the bar is appearance. IMHO it looks cleaner and better without electrical or any other kind of finishing tape.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Just wrap starting at the stem. If you use the good Fizik bar wrap it will not curl or unwrap. Nice clean look and no need for any e-tape.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

SwiftSolo said:


> By far the best tape for the cork tape ends is rigging tape that can be found at any marine store that caters to sailors. The adhesive is activated by stretching the tape and it will not come off once stretched and applied. You can only get it in white and black.


That is pretty ironic, since I would never use that crap on a boat. Electrical tape only.


----------



## ahoeff (Sep 14, 2009)

I rapped my bars using electrical tape once and hated it. So I started rapping it from stem to bar end. Much cleaner and I think it looks better. Plus you get a second chance at it if you screw up. I have not had any issue with curling with Bontrager Gel Cork tape, even after 1500 miles.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

ahoeff said:


> I rapped my bars using electrical tape once and hated it.


I rapped my bars too. From the B to the A to R to the stem, yo biatches got da shifters and I be holdin' them, etc. But I found they preferred classic rock.

You wrapped your whole bar in electrical tape? What did you use to finish the ends, cork tape?

Grumps


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I have 2 tips. 1. Wrap you bar fist with friction tape, available at hardware stores in the electrical section. Friction tape is a cloth tape that is tacky on both sides, and when you put your bar wrap over it, your wrap will NEVER creep again. The only drawback is that it is very difficult to remove the bar wrap, though I find if I make a slic along the bar's length, I can usually just peel the whole thing off in one peice, though it still takes some work. Tip number 2. I always use electical tape to finish off my wrap, and yes, it does leave some sticky residue as it crepps back to it's original length. A simple wipe with mineral spirits or kerosene will take this right off. If I have by bike up in the stand fro clean the chain, I usually give the rest of the bike a once over and clean the areas that get greasy dirt [such as around the BB, headset, hubs] with mineral spirits, so a quick wipe at the bars is no big deal.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

raymonda said:


> Electrical tape.....3M vinyl. It is what has been used forever by pro mechanics and works great. As indicated, it comes in all colors.


3M #35 is the color coding tape, comes in at least eight colors. Electricians sometimes call it "phase tape" and use it for wire identification. #88 is the heavy duty cold weather stuff. #33+ is their standard but _much_ better than the cheap stuff by the cash register at the home center. #1700 is their cheap stuff and still probably better than that...

Your friendly local electrical supply house should have all of these available.  I use 33+ and then top that with whatever came with the bar tape, just for looks.


----------

